# Mathews Drenalin 28" Cam?



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I need a new cam for my Mathews Drenalin. 

Can someone point me to a good deal? 

Maybe someone has one around that they switched out and would like to sell?

Any information is appreciated.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

FreeTime said:


> I need a new cam for my Mathews Drenalin.
> 
> Can someone point me to a good deal?
> 
> ...


 check archerytalk if you havent already,might have one there.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

dealers sometimes have takeoffs for a discount


----------



## grinder58 (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you still looking for the cam? If so pm me.


----------

